# Best Graphic driver for Geforce4 Ti4200



## kaya (Nov 22, 2005)

As above.Which is the best?RecommendationS?


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

are you looking for anything in particluar (smallest size, least bugs, etc?)
if not I would go with the latest WHQL approved drivers off www.nvidia.com

I am sure there mayh be "custom" drivers that increase performance in some marginal way. Bot for a ti4200? You would have to find someone with such specific area of knowledge...

(Google is your friend)


----------



## kaya (Nov 22, 2005)

Im just curious whether those latest drivers really improve the old card performances heh.So let's say im looking for the 1 that offer performances.


----------



## steelman2202 (Jun 1, 2005)

I would doubt the latest drivers would offer you much of a performance boost. You can probably go with any of the 6x.xx or 7x.xx series drivers (the earlier ones would let you cut down on the size. But then again I see no issue with keeping up with the latest drivers.

You can test both out and see if there is much performance difference.


----------



## kaya (Nov 22, 2005)

hmmmm i try it asap when i get my hand on some of the old drivers.Where can i find those old driverS?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I remember the 66.xx drivers being best for the GF4Ti cards. I've got a Ti4600 sitting around in a drawer at home, but I don't have a rig to run it in so i can do any testing unfortunately.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ebackhus said:


> I remember the 66.xx drivers being best for the GF4Ti cards. I've got a Ti4600 sitting around in a drawer at home, but I don't have a rig to run it in so i can do any testing unfortunately.



i have that same card.

well, my girlfriend does.

anyhow, what i wanted to add, is i noticed that with the ti4x00 cards, if you install only the driver they offer on their site, you will be nailed with games that just close, leaving you staring at your desktop.

imagine, you are running around, being shot at, you turn a corner, you see your enemy, you line him up and fire, and bamm. there you are staring at your wallpaper.

this drove me nuts.i did everything i could to resolve it, and then i was surfing google, and found someone mentioning how they had the same problem with a 4200 that i was having with my 4600. (also, my 5600 does it too.) 

the solution, was to use a driver around the same age as the card, and install it first, followed by the newest one provided. (was the 28.32 driver, i still have the cd it came with.)

i found it odd, it's almost like they don't know they left something out of all the newer ones.

i read just now that the 4200 also came shipped with the 28.32 driver.

so you might do that, try the original first, and then immediately install the newest.

although, i notice that 66.XX and earlier are cleaner, the newer ones have some issue where it auto detects the best settings for the screen, which actually is causing me certain problems. (like when i accidentally open a folder with an avi in it... or when i try to play a dvd, it sets my monitor to 800x600, and nothing i can do changes it back unless i close the folder, or stop the dvd.)

EDIT: i forgot to mention the old drivers. somewhere i got my hands on all of them, ever made.

i can't for the life of me find them, but i am positive it was at the official nvidia site somewhere.


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

use the 66.93


----------



## kaya (Nov 22, 2005)

man can i get those drivers at the official nvidia website?I just tried omegadriver which is pretty nice.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Stick with the omega if it's working well. It's usually better than the official one from nvidia.

*Forceware 66.93*
*Forceware 99.31*


----------

